# Is agility training too much for Malts?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been taking Pasha to agility courses about twice a year (50 minutes weekly, 7 weeks long per course). The course is not designed specifically for small breeds. Other 'students' are mostly medium and large breeds. Pasha is always the smallest one. The trainer does adjust the heights of hoops, etc. to a lower rung when Pasha goes through them. Pasha is 9.5 lbs, 4 1/2 years old. We just went to a new class last week. He seems to really enjoy himself. My questions are: is he getting too old, and when should I stop taking him to classes? I don't want to do anything that would damage his joints. I start taking him to agility so he gets to exercise. He does really well and can compete with any larger dogs (except A-frame because of his short legs). Any thoughts?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Is a forty year old to old to ski? A 50 year old too old to run? A 60 year old too old to dance? Your dog is never too old to do anything that he/she is physically capable of doing. Get your dog warmed up first with a quick brisk walk and then go out and have fun!

MaryH


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So long as the dog is physically sound and you are properly and safely controlling him on the course enjoy! Many dogs compete in agility well into their old age. 

I have my dogs' knees, hips, and elbows checked at a year before doing any real jumping.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 19 2010, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875272


> Is a forty year old to old to ski? A 50 year old too old to run? A 60 year old too old to dance? Your dog is never too old to do anything that he/she is physically capable of doing. Get your dog warmed up first with a quick brisk walk and then go out and have fun!
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Hehehe...I must be thinking of myself as a standard because I'm so not sports minded. Runny agility course with Pasha is just about the only exercise I do.  Thanks for the warm-up idea especially we don't do much in the winter before class.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 19 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875280


> So long as the dog is physically sound and you are properly and safely controlling him on the course enjoy! Many dogs compete in agility well into their old age.
> 
> I have my dogs' knees, hips, and elbows checked at a year before doing any real jumping.[/B]


Thanks, Jackie.  I've never mentioned to our vet that Pasha does agility. I don't know why...I guess it never came up. I'll ask her to check his joints for sure. We see her every August unless something else unexpected comes up. 

So we'll keep going until one of us drops. :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The minimum would be check knees and x-ray the hips. I know elbows is a bit much but I just figured if they're already sedated LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie is 5 1/2. Agility is his very favorite thing to do. He is just so happy and proud of himself in class. There is a medium sized dog in his class that is 10 years old and does very well. Lets just say the handler is well over that age in dog years, and although they are not real fast, they do well and have fun. We've had quite a few older dogs in agility.
I hope to keep doing agility with Bogie as long as both of us hold up.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper's new to it all, but loves it nonetheless....she's just a year. It's in her blood I think---she couldn't NOT do it. She is a bundle of energy!!!!


----------

